# Need Throwable flotation



## chuckd (Nov 25, 2014)

I would try sportsmans ware house in grand junction, if not there geantaylors last option would be cabelas.


----------



## cfboomas (Aug 19, 2008)

as much as I hate to say it, go to walmart, they have the floatation you need for less than $10 in the sporting goods section.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

For more variety, check West Marine on County Line Road West of Quebec.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We have them in stock:
https://downriverequip.com/shop-products/life-jackets-pfd-s/extrasport1/extrasport-boat-cushion-type-iv-floatation-device/


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

A TURKEY LEG... OF COURSE


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

LSB said:


> A TURKEY LEG... OF COURSE


Exactly!!
I think whenever I have to get one of those I am going to call it my turkey leg.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

Down River Equipment said:


> We have them in stock:
> https://downriverequip.com/shop-products/life-jackets-pfd-s/extrasport1/extrasport-boat-cushion-type-iv-floatation-device/


I’m all for paying extra for quality equipment that serves me well on the river, but these are token throw cushions for the sake of appearances only, and are useless in a river rescue. I could not justify paying $40, when they’re around $10 at Walmart. I’m not a big fan of Walmart, but this is one of those occasions I’ll save the $30 and apply it towards something like a Partner griddle instead. Just saying.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Just one more instance of the Utah elected officials making rules for something that they have absolutely no clue about. And, I might add, they didn't even ask or pay attention to anybody who does know. Sad really. Someone's brother in law probably makes them in Nephi.


----------



## Fruita Boater (Jan 15, 2015)

mattman said:


> Exactly!!
> I think whenever I have to get one of those I am going to call it my turkey leg.


I'll second that Matt Man; the float cushion is about as useful as a turkey leg in a whitewater rescue situation!! I made comments to the state officials in UT recently during the comment period about this new requirement and let them know the throw bag is the thing that really saves lives in our trade not the seat cushion. Obviously my comments fell on deaf ears!


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Guess there will be a lot of 16'+ boats on the market soon.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

As much as I'd like to bash the Utah legislators, it's the Utah boating act complying with the US Coast guard regs. As for measuring tapes, that was brought up at the annual Volunteer Ranger meeting (on the other thread on this subject)


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Sherpa9543 said:


> Guess there will be a lot of 16'+ boats on the market soon....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Not sure many people will be selling their boats over having to purchase a $15 throwable cushion. Its a silly rule, but its not a deal breaker for me taking my Avon Pro down the Utah rivers. Grand Cayon requires you to take one for 16' and bigger too.

I got mine at Sportsman's Warehouse, which is in a lot of the more outdoor oriented towns. It was $15. I found one on the Grand in Feb-Mar this year too, so I have a primary and backup now.

They make a great groover key  Not horrible to sit on either.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Sherpa9543 said:


> Guess there will be a lot of 16'+ boats on the market soon....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


WTF? "Honey we gotta get a smaller boat! WHY? Because if we keep this one we'll have to buy a throw cushion!"
-- Said no one, ever.

Jesus guys find something real to complain about.


----------

